# pachouli/cinnamon anyone?



## honor435 (Mar 5, 2009)

anyone combo these eo's? oe how bout pach./ylang?


----------



## heartsong (Mar 5, 2009)

*x*

i believe that cinnamon would be too overpowering and kind of muddy-up the scent.

patchouli blends very well with many other scents, including lavender, rose, ylang ylang, cedarwood, orange blossom, litsea cubeba.

i like equal parts of patchouli, lavender and oakmoss (f/o)


----------



## Avalon (May 21, 2009)

Patchouli and Ylang ylang are lovely together.  Go light on the patch or it will overpower the ylang.  Those two blended with jasmine are even better.


----------

